# Songs about your City



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Hamburg*

*Lotto King Karl - Hamburg, meine Perle (Hamburg, my Pearl)*





*Hamburger Arroganz - Livin' in Hamburg*





*Fettes Brot - Hamburg Calling*


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

_Nice thread! From Manila:_

*Manila* by the Hotdogs (actual song starts at 0:34)





*Manila Girl *by Put3ska


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

etc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_about_London
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_about_London_(L)


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Hamburg, my pearl ORIGINAL with english subtitles*






_Hamburg, my pearl

Hamburg, my pearl
You wonderful city
My home, you are my life
You are the city where I can, where I can

If you come from the south,
Hamburg is directly in front of Greenland
If you come from the north,
Hamburg is in Africa.
If you come from the Balcan,
you might not stick out
If you come from China,
the people here look weird

When I'm far away,
In Sydney or Rome,
Then I think Hamburg, my pearl
And sing "Home, sweet home"

Hamburg, my pearl
You wonderful city
My home, you are my life
You are the city where I can, where I can

If you come from Frankfurt,
Hamburg is the revelation
If you come from Berlin
You'll never want to leave us
Did I sing about Munich
I had to lie like a snake
That's for others to do
To be true - that's not for me!

When I'm far away,
In Sydney or Rome,
Then I think Hamburg, my pearl
And sing "Home, sweet home"

Hamburg, my pearl
You wonderful city
My home, you are my life
You are the city where I can, where I can

The Michel and Hans Albers,
The fans and the stadium,
That' me, that's my life
And I really don't want to live anywhere else,
really nowhere else.

If you test it out,
Tamara is really Klaus-Dieter.
If you come out of the pub
Hamburg is as round as Kiel.
If you've forgotten where you came from
Hamburg is your new home.
If you come from the university
You can drive taxi in Hamburg.

Hamburg, my pearl
You wonderful city
My home, you are my life
You are the city where I can, where I can

When I'm far away
In Rio or Prague
Then I think about all the things
I like about you

The Michel and Hans Albers
The Fans and the stadium,
That's me, that's my life
And I really don't want to live anywhere else
The city park and the Alster river
The port and my Reeperbahn
That's me, that's my life
That't the city where I can

Hamburg, my pearl
You wonderful city
My home, you are my life
You are the city where I can, where I can
_


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

Twister2010 said:


> Hamburg, my pearl ORIGINAL with english subtitles


Hamburg deserves a much better song than that terrible kitschy one. A shame for a city of Brahms, Mendelssohn Bartholdy, George Frideric Handel and The Beatles.

Till then, "Auf der Reeperbahn nachts um halb eins", music and words by Ralph Arthur Roberts, 1920, will remain Hamburg's tune #1. 

_"Singer and actor Hans Albers is strongly associated with St. Pauli, providing the neighbourhood's unofficial anthem, with "Auf der Reeperbahn Nachts um Halb Eins" ("On the Reeperbahn at half past midnight") from the movie Große Freiheit Nr. 7, [1944]"_
(from Wikipedia).

Many on youtube ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muheeZQIfws
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDjzp_nHmEw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkema_2_nnM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xZA_7MfHnI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGVn2XN-FiU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8DowNxyLFs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUIqAODzzt4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07hn4uXJ-tQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZcjPobiVUA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYAMn7H2Lkc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyyl7xFRyns
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-P17DbS12c


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMflZKJXmrs
Kansas City


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

My fav:


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Really nice songs the ones in here 

Here are a couple from my city:

It doesn't exactly talk about MXL, but this version is beautiful






The unofficial anthem of Mexicali  Translation pending.


----------



## tippf2011 (Mar 25, 2012)

I am looking for a long time.


----------



## gjbultema (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ488QrqGE4&ob=av2n

I'm coming home again.
Do you think about me now and then?
Do you think about me now and then?
Cause I'm coming home again
I'm in home again.

I met this girl when I was three years old
And what I loved most she had so much soul
She said, excuse me little homie, I know you don't know me- but,
My name is Windy and, I like to blow trees and,
From that point I never blow her off,
They can come from outta town I like to show her off,
They like to act tough, she like to tow em off,
And make em straighten up their act, cause she know they soft
And when I grew up she showed me how to go downtown
And at nighttime my face lit up so astounding
And I told her in my heart is where she always be
She never mess with entertainers cause they always leave
She said it felt like they walked and drove on me
Knew I was gang affiliated got on TV and told on me
I guess it's why last winter she got so cold on me
She said, Ye keep making that, keep making that platinum and gold for me

Chorus
Do you think about me now and then?
Do you think about me now and then?
Cause I'm coming home again
I'm in home again
Do you think about me now and then?
Do you think about me now and then?
Oh, now I'm coming home again
Maybe we can start again

But if you really care for her, then you would n-never hit the airport,
To follow your dream, sometimes I still talk to her, but when I talk to her
It always seems like she talking about me,
She said you left your kids and they just like you
They wanna rap and make show beats just like you,
But they just not you and I just got through
Talking bout what she can try to do just not new
Now everybody got the game figured out all wrong
I guess you never know what you got till its gone
I guess this is why I'm here and I cant come back home
And guess when I heard that when I was back home
Every interview I'm representing you making you proud
Reach for the stars so if you fall you land on a cloud
Jump in the crowd, spark you lighters, wave em around,
And if you don't know by now, I'm talking about Chi Town,

Chorus
Do you think about me now and then?
Do you think about me now and then?
Cause I'm coming home again
Maybe, do you remember when fireworks at lake Michigan
Oh, now I'm coming home again
I'm in home again
Maybe, do you remember when fireworks at lake Michigan
Oh, now I'm coming home again
Maybe we can start again

Maybe we can start again


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sydney Song - Eskimo Joe






Harbour Town - Icehouse






Love this city - The Whitlams






This one nails it, it's a difficult city to live in with the cost of living and the commercialism, but it's worth it!

Lyrics:
You gotta love this city, love this city, you gotta love this city
You gotta love this city, love this city, you gotta love this city 

Too sick for breakfast, the car wouldn't start
The train was really full, and his girlfriend had a boyfriend
The houses all the same, now here's the rain
Not falling but collapsing at his feet
Deep breath and he clocks on, raincoat on his arm
He wishes the hours would disappear 

But the trip's in vain 'cause awaiting him
A lay-off notice and his severance pay
He shuffles back to the train again
You gotta love this city 

You gotta love this city, love this city, you gotta love this city
You gotta love this city, love this city, you gotta love this city 

Back home he lies in bed for days and days
Watching American television, smoking
And playing with himself ringing double-O double-5
Into town on Thursday night
The girls are pretty and the lights are bright
At least he loves his city 

Holding court on Taylor Square proper was the man he could become
Lear's Fool is a bum now
With seven holy parcels by his side 

You gotta love this city, love this city, you gotta love this city
You gotta love this city, love this city, you gotta love this city 

He walks along the foreshore, he's got a bottle
And he's breathing with his city 

It was busy everywhere he went
There was a crowd over the bay
And a fireworks display
It's all very strange for a Thursday night thought he
Then it dawns on him as a cracker explodes
And who the hell is he going to blame?
It dawns on him - the horror - we got the Olympic Games 

You gotta love this city for its body and not its brain 

And he screams "My city is a *****, opened herself to the world
Jumped up and down in pastel shirts
And lathered up thinking about designs for T-shirts" 

You gotta love this city for its body and not its brain 

It's more than he can take, and the stars' reflection breaks
'Cause you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it enjoy the view
You gotta love this city
He's had enough and he sinks to the bottom 
Words and music by Tim Freedman


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

I'm headin' down the Atlanta highway...lookin' for the love getaway, heading for a love getaway. Love Shack/B-52's

Welcome to Atlanta where the playas play...Ludacris


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Songs of Buenos Aires City 

La ciudad de la furia - Soda Stereo






Balada para un Loco - Roberto Goyeneche






Caserón de Tejas - Roberto Goyeneche


----------



## BrianSachman (Aug 1, 2012)

There is no irony to say these are master piece.I am influenced by all songs that are made to show great love and affections towards their city.


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

The Girl from Ipanema


----------



## Leozão (Aug 28, 2009)

More about Rio:

Tom Jobim - Samba do Avião (The Airplane Samba)





Fernanda Abreu - Rio 40º Graus





Peter Allen - I Go To Rio





Barry White - Rio de Janeiro


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yokohama





Osaka





a woman who was born in osaka


----------

